# New Test Format



## MadRasputin (Apr 28, 2009)

Any feedback from those who took the test this time around on the new exam format?

Does the test still seem to be split into an easier morning and a harder afternoon?

Does the new format appear to make the test easier somewhat or harder?


----------



## ndekens (Apr 28, 2009)

MadRasputin said:


> Any feedback from those who took the test this time around on the new exam format?
> Does the test still seem to be split into an easier morning and a harder afternoon?
> 
> Does the new format appear to make the test easier somewhat or harder?


I dont think your going to get much feedback for fear of the board monitoring this board. But yeah I like the new format better after taking this test 7 times. Get the NCEES practice exam for the new format it will show you what its like.


----------



## KEG (Apr 28, 2009)

I liked the new format much better. It was still a very challenging test and to me, I did better in the a.m. than the p.m. session. Definitely get a copy of the NCEES sample exam and be more than comfortable using the 2008 NEC.


----------



## MadRasputin (Apr 28, 2009)

ndekens said:


> I dont think your going to get much feedback for fear of the board monitoring this board. But yeah I like the new format better after taking this test 7 times. Get the NCEES practice exam for the new format it will show you what its like.


Please, no test compromising feedback. Just looking for general feedback on the new format. I am sure I am not the only curious one on how the new test format worked out.


----------



## WantsPE (Apr 28, 2009)

This was my second attempt. I found the new syllabus a lot easier to study and to take the test.

I guess it depends on what you are more comfortable with. To me, I found the old syllabus too vast and I sucked at it. I scored a 67 last time and I thought I did a lot worse than that so I am hoping this time I score better since I feel better about the test.

The new syllabus makes more sense to me. I had a good feeling walking out of there at lunch but like the others said, I was exhausted half way through the afternoon session and I found myself spending a lot more time reading and trying to understand the questions in the afternoon. I don't know if they were necessarily more complex of I was just not as sharp in the afternoon.

To sum up, I would say the NCEES sample is the best source and the exam was closest to that than anything else that I used to prepare for the test.


----------



## Gerbera (Apr 29, 2009)

This time was my first attempt, so I have nothing to compare it to. I did feel that only having to review/learn power related material was helpful in narrowing my focus down a bit for studying. It seems overwhelming to me to have to study power + electronics + computer stuff, since power is a broad enough field as it is.

Like others, I do highly recommend the NCEES sample exam as one of the items you use in your study.


----------

